# 17.1gms gold button



## philddreamer (Apr 22, 2010)

On my second AR try I was successful again; I followed all the same steps with the same results! 

I thank you all! 

philddreamer


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 22, 2010)

good work.


----------



## loserx69 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## machiavelli976 (Apr 22, 2010)

looks like moon surface thru my small refractor ! lovely !!


----------



## butcher (Apr 24, 2010)

looks like money in the bank, nice.


----------

